# suche MAX PAYNE Font !



## tastenhacker (30. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ganz dringend den Font vom Game MAX PAYNE. Habe schon zig Seiten über dieses Game durchforstet abe nüscht gefunden. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand einen Link oder den Namen den Fonts geben könnte.

Schonmal besten Dank

Tastenhacker


----------



## boyakasha (30. April 2002)

ich schließe mich der suche an

Boyakasha


----------



## Maniacy (1. Mai 2002)

wäre nicht für solch eine Suchanfrage eine Schriftprobe ganz angebracht?
Ohne die find ich nämlich gar nix *g*

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## DREAMFX23 (1. Mai 2002)

So siehts sie aus:










Oder einfach auf http://www.maxpayne.com gehen und sich die Font dort anschaun


----------



## Maniacy (1. Mai 2002)

Also beim MAX PAYNE Schriftzug handelt es sich definifiv umd ITC Machine Medium von Adobe Inc. 
Kostenpunkt: ca 70 €
HIER BESTELLEN 
Vielleicht tut ihr euch zusammen und teilt die Kosten? *g*

MfG 
Maniacy

EDIT:
Ach ja: Auf dem Bild was du gepostest hast, ist NUR der MAX PAYNE Schriftzug ITC Machine Medium. Die andere Schriftart hab ich nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## cocoon (1. Mai 2002)

Hey, ich kenne die Adobe-Schriftart zwar nicht, von der Maniacy geschrieben hat, aber ich hab' so eine (die obere also - wie Maniacy schon richtig sagte, werden da zwei benutzt) - zumindest in ähnlicher Form - auf 'ner Freeware-CD. Ist eine dieser College-Schriftarten (das erklärt das entpsrechende Suchwort bei google.. ) von US-Highschools - guck mal hier... Sollte zumindest eine ähnliche bei sein.


----------



## tastenhacker (2. Mai 2002)

hi,

erstmal danke für die hilfe, aber diesen font meinte ich nicht, sondern den, mit dem die geschichte bzw. die kurzgeschichten und "gespräche" im game gemacht sind. den font sieht man auch auf der web-site. mit dem gesuchten font sidn auch die infos geschrieben. hab leider derzeit kein pic zur hand, weil ich erstmal ein format c: machen mußte und froh bin, seit 5 min. wieder online zu sein.

also wie gesagt der andere. schaut´s euch auf http://www.maxpayne.com an.

erstmal danke, werde bei gelegenheit noch ein pic nachwerfen.

c ya

tastenhacker


----------



## Maniacy (2. Mai 2002)

Da sind so viele, welche meinst du?

die hier? Screenshot bitte!


----------



## tastenhacker (2. Mai 2002)

Ja, genau den meine ich. danke für das pic, jetzt habe ich mir das hochladen erspart ;-)))

weißt du welcher font das ist und wo ich den finden kann ???

wäre wirklich genial.

beste grüße

tastenhacker


----------



## Maniacy (2. Mai 2002)

Also ich habe zur Zeit folgende Handprinting Schriften zur Auswahl, die dem was du willst ähnlich sehen: (siehe unten)
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen DAS HIER zu lesen und selbst zu gucken 

MfG
Maniacy


----------

